# Recent Exterior



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

First time posting pics so who knows if it'll work but here are some pics of an exterior we completed last week, in no particular order . . .


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great, I don't get a chance to work on old stuff like that much. Definitely a satisfaction factor when its done.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Looks great, I don't get a chance to work on old stuff like that much. Definitely a satisfaction factor when its done.


Thanks Mak, We usually do one or two of these per year. A lot of tough work but, like you say, satisfying.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy historic restoration! Nice work GM!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GM

Did you do some siding replacement on that job?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

real sharp looking, how did you do the bulk of the stripping and sanding?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

the guy in the one picture with the shaved head looks like JNLP


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> GM
> 
> Did you do some siding replacement on that job?


No, a friend of ours replaced some siding, including the bulk of the front of the house, before we got there.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> real sharp looking, how did you do the bulk of the stripping and sanding?


We've always gone 1) Pressure wash, 2) Disc Sanders, 3) Palm Sanders

We did basically that on this one though we did try the "Paint Eater" that Wagner makes. They were working well, (stripping the old and fading it nicely without chewing up the wood) but the pads were getting gunked up so fast, it was hardly worth it at about $7 per pad.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

looks very nice. I always enjoy rehabs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Those Makita disk sanders are great when you don't have the lead concerns.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Those Makita disk sanders are great when you don't have the lead concerns.


They are, though you learn pretty fast to be very careful with them. For one, they'll fly right out of your hand if they catch an edge and you don't have a good grip. They'll also chew up the wood big-time if you let the disc touch bare wood.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've painted many houses in San Francisco, and that was my weapon of choice when prepping nasty siding. Nice job GMack.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> the guy in the one picture with the shaved head looks like JNLP


From the back of his head, he does, minus the tattoos.


Looks great GM. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This looks great. I love when a product has a huge transformation


----------

